# كثير من المشاكل الزوجية تحدث بسبب التلفاز...........



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*
:heat:كثير من المشاكل الزوجية تحدث بسبب التلفاز.........:heat:

كثير من المشاكل الزوجية تحدث بسبب التلفاز، إذ أن معظم النساء يتهمن الزوج بأنه أناني يختار برامج التلفاز على مزاجه ولا يترك للزوجة حرية اختيار البرامج التي تفضلها، وفي الحقيقة يعود تحكم الزوج في البرامج التلفزيونية إلى كونه لا يستطيع تقبل الدراما التي تختارها المرأة عادة. فالرجال على العموم وبسبب تركيبتهم الانفعالية يكرهون مشاهدة مناظر البكاء، ولا يتحملون الألم والحزن، لذا يفضلون البرامج الترفيهية والسياسية، والحوارات والندوات، وبالأكثر نشرات الأخبار السياسية التي تتناول موضوعات يتناقش بها الرجال في مجالسهم الخاصة، لذا يتوجب على الرجل أن يكون ملما بآخر الأحداث التي تدور من حوله. ويهتم أيضا بالنواحي الاقتصادية التي تنعكس مباشرة على دخله ووضعه المالي وتخطيطه المهني للمستقبل، وهذا ما لا تتفهمه معظم الزوجات اللواتي يتهمن الزوج بعدم الاهتمام برغباتهن وميولهن، ويسلبهن الحق في مشاهدة ما يجدنه ممتعا.

وبالحقيقة إن العائلة تفرط في وقتها الثمين أمام شاشة التلفاز فهناك فرق شاسع بين أشخاص يشاهدون التلفاز للحصول على خبر معين أو متابعة برنامج معين، وبين من يعاني من حالة إدمان شديد لمشاهدة كل ما يعرض. وهناك من يسمع النشرة الإخبارية مثلا عشرة مرات، وهناك من الزوجات من تتعلق بعدة مسلسلات تلفزيونية فنراها تنتقل من مسلسل إلى آخر، وهذا طبعا يعلن عن دق ناقوس الخطر بالنسبة للعائلة التي لا تكاد تجد الوقت الكافي للجلوس مع أطفالها أو أولادها البالغين ومتابعة أمورهم، وعمل حوارات عائلية بسيطة للغوص في أفكارهم وميولهم وتوجيههم في الوقت المناسب قبل أن تستفحل المشكلة معهم سواء في علاقاتهم أو دراستهم.

وأيضا تحرم مشاهدة التلفاز الزوجين من قضاء وقت قيم سويا والتواصل الصحيح، وخصوصا أن فترات الصمت التي يفرضها التلفاز تعمل على زيادة الفجوة العاطفية والنفسية بين الأزواج. فسواء كنت الزوج أو الزوجة! عليكما إيجاد حل سريع لهذه المشكلة المتفاقمة، وعمل برنامج يومي وتحديد ساعات المشاهدة مع إرضاء جميع الأطراف. :heat:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااائع وهام يا كليم 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور حبيبي كوكومان
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يناير 2009)

*وليه المشاكل ممكن نقفل التلفزيون ونعد سوا احسن بدل المشاكل هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2009)

​


كليمو قال:


> *وبالحقيقة إن العائلة تفرط في وقتها الثمين أمام شاشة التلفاز فهناك فرق شاسع بين أشخاص يشاهدون التلفاز للحصول على خبر معين أو متابعة برنامج معين، وبين من يعاني من حالة إدمان شديد لمشاهدة كل ما يعرض. وهناك من يسمع النشرة الإخبارية مثلا عشرة مرات، وهناك من الزوجات من تتعلق بعدة مسلسلات تلفزيونية فنراها تنتقل من مسلسل إلى آخر، وهذا طبعا يعلن عن دق ناقوس الخطر بالنسبة للعائلة التي لا تكاد تجد الوقت الكافي للجلوس مع أطفالها أو أولادها البالغين ومتابعة أمورهم، وعمل حوارات عائلية بسيطة للغوص في أفكارهم وميولهم وتوجيههم في الوقت المناسب قبل أن تستفحل المشكلة معهم سواء في علاقاتهم أو دراستهم.*
> ​​








​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

_جميل موضوعك يا كليمو وهادف
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع والهادف
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

كوكى

شكراااا  لمرورك الكريم

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون.

شكرااااااا لمرورك  الجميل اخي

ربنا يباركك

سرم المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

*موضوع حقيقي وبيحصل في حياتنا 

ربنا يباركك كليمووو​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل شكراااا


----------



## ابن المصلوب (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل ربنا معاك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااااااا لردك الكريم اخي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع هـام جـــدا شكرا لك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااااااا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

جاي في الطريق

شكراااا لمرورك اخي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

شكراااا لمرورك اخي بطرس

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## amad_almalk (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا
مرسيىىىىىىىى جدا يا كليموا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

amad_almalk

شكرااا على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

